

Show HN: What happens when my day job is boring as hell: Move My Web - elisk
http://mmw.elis.ws/movemyweb/web/

======
elisk
Before you bash my head against a hard surface for lazy UI/Design and horrific
language mistakes, this was done over the course of 2 hours last night at
about 3am.

The premise is simple: We all know how to move our stuff when we move
apartments, and yet the business of moving is booming all over the world.

Same thing with this company; You might know how to move your site from one
hosting to another, but you don't want to do it yourself, or your not
knowledgeable enough to do it in the first place.

Enter Move My Web — A company dedicated to make moving from one hosting to
another as painless as possible. Want to upgrade to a newer CMS? We're the
address. Want to switch from GoDaddy to MediaTemple? We're the address. Need a
new website design and a personal blog from scratch? Not us, sorry.

Simple: We Move Websites. Personal or corporate, easy or complex, static or
dynamic. We'll do it quickly, efficiently, and we'll care for your data's
integrity and security, and make sure that not only you'll call us again next
time, but bring all your friends to us when they need to move.

\-------------

Very early stage as you can see, but I wanted to get it out there before I
lock it up in some "projects" folder to never be seen again by any human.

With the little research that I've done, there are hundreds of "How To" guides
on this subject, but no one is actually doing anything in this space, and I
personally needed this kind of service a few times in the past, and lost some
of my data to my own negligence, and I genuinely feel that this kind of
service is missing from the web.

It's simply no brainer, hire professional operators to do their stuff over the
wire working from anywhere on earth, getting paid in any method they chose
(Bitcoin for example is going to be one of the methods), working on their own
time and taking the jobs that they feel comfortable with.

I'm not referring to a marketplace, but to a bunch of cherry picked quality
employees that love this kind of work, and want to do it full time or as an
additional income.

Hiring: CEO, CMO, graphics design, client-side dev, server-side dev (pick one:
Python/NodeJS/PHP), Linux sys-admin, wordpress/drupal/magento devs, linux
operators.

Comments, remarks, heavy flying objects are all welcome.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Looking for fulltime or part time admins/linux ops?

